# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Ошибка загрузки метаданных

## rumaks

Не пинайте сразу,
Ошибка происходит только когда к базе подключаешься через интернет (wd mycloud) если база лежит на локальном компьютере то все работает отлично.
Пытался спросить в форуме обсуждения wd mycloud, но там мой вопрос проигнорировали, может быть здесь есть люди, которые сталкивались?
Спасибо!

----------


## Nixe

2015-10-10 14-41-47 Скриншот экрана.jpg
Попробую поднять тему....:blush:
При обновлении конфигурации БП с 3.0.40.26 на любую более высокую, начиная с 3.0.40.27, выскакивает такое "чудо":(
В чем может быть "глюк"?
Платформа 8.3.6.2332.
При обновлении не через конфигуратор, а через "прямой вход", вообще зацикленность, какая-то:
2015-10-10 14-33-33 Скриншот экрана.jpg

2015-10-10 14-34-50 Скриншот экрана.jpg

2015-10-10 14-35-00 Скриншот экрана.jpg

:confused:

----------


## Nixe

Вот чего "натворила", пока никто не отвечает: нашла старую резервную копию.
Скопировала свою папку с БП и загрузила туда РК с релизом 3.0.39.52.
Обновление через конфигуратор до релиза 3.0.39.66 прошло на "ура" без сучка и задоринки...
Сейчас "тестируется и исправляется" _(на всякий случай)._ 
:)

----------


## Nixe

> Сейчас "тестируется и исправляется" _(на всякий случай)._ 
> :)


2015-10-10 16-04-24 Скриншот экрана.jpg
Оттестирровалось и исправилось с такими настройками...

----------


## Nixe

Ждем-с.... :confused:
Пока что, вроде как, всё ОК!
:)

---------- Post added at 16:17 ---------- Previous post was at 16:11 ----------

Процесс прошел безболезненно:


---------- Post added at 16:28 ---------- Previous post was at 16:17 ----------

Идем дальше...
Ищем обновления:

Выбираем любое из списка:

Жмем "ОК"...

Ждем-с....:(:confused:

---------- Post added at 16:30 ---------- Previous post was at 16:28 ----------

Дождались....

Жмем "Да" и снова.... ждем-с...:yes:

---------- Post added at 16:32 ---------- Previous post was at 16:30 ----------


Принимаем....

---------- Post added at 16:33 ---------- Previous post was at 16:32 ----------

Проверяем...


---------- Post added at 16:41 ---------- Previous post was at 16:33 ----------

Пока что, все норм.... до версии 3.0.40.24, программка нормально обновилась.
Снова, на всякий случай, тестируется и исправляется....
:(

----------


## Nixe

*ОПА!!!! :mad:




Пойду.... и убьюсь веником.... нафинГ!!!:confused::eek::mad:

----------


## avm3110

> Пойду.... и убьюсь веником.


Тоже вариант, если не умеешь читать сообщения и решить проблему с предопределёнными значениями справочника:dance:

----------


## Nixe

> Тоже вариант, если не умеешь читать сообщения и решить проблему с предопределёнными значениями справочника


За семь лет обновлений... первый раз с таким столкнулась. 
_"Учится никогда не поздно, быть безграмотной стыдно" (с)_
Я же весь расклад выложила: с 39.52 до 40.24 все нормально шло.... в чем причина нежелания обновляться "по накатанному сценарию" - я не понимаю.
Если есть возможность меня грамотно послать учить матчасть, то... пошли, пожалуйста... без вот этих всяких голословных ниАчем.
:blush:
С уважением.....
Заранее благодарю!
:yes:

----------


## avm3110

> Если есть возможность меня грамотно послать учить матчасть, то... пошли, пожалуйста


Ну ё-ё-ё-ё... Вроде ясно написано - проблемы с существующими предопределёнными значениями (и в текстах сообщений указаны и справочник и сами проблемные значения).
Следовательно (надеюсь про сделать бэкап "до того" объяснять не нужно?), заходишь в конфигуратор, открываешь справочник и удаляешь указанные предопределённые данные, в рабочей базе связанные с этим элементы не пропадут, а будут помечаны на удаление). Далее накатываешь  изменения, предопределённые значения вливаются в конфу. Привязываешь элемены рабочей базы к соответствующим предопределенным данным и вуаля.

Удачи

----------

Nixe (12.10.2015)

----------


## Nixe

> а будут помечаны на удаление).


Их нужно где-то в промежутках между обновлениями удалить... через базу, а не конфигуратор....иначе они наглым образом размножаются. :(
В общем, вопрос я решила и без бэкапа.
Но.... как именно, пока пошагово не расскажу. 
Мне еще 4 базы с переходом на последнюю платформу обновить нужно, уверена, что точно пойму, чего и как в какой последовательности.... ;)
Я еще тут начиталась, что так болезненно обновление только на 2332 проходит.
На 2299 таких "глюков" нет....
*avm3110*, *спасибо, камрад!!!!:blush::yes:*

----------

